# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ (για συνάντηση στην Αθήνα)

## kostas30

Θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη  να γινει μια συναντηση  ολων των μελων  του  hlektronika να τα πουμε και απο κοντα ρε αδερφε  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## AKIS

Πολυ καλη προταση

----------


## stavros414

Συμφωνώ, και επαυξάνω : ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ......  :Laughing:

----------


## electron

Καλή η ιδέα είναι όμως λιγάκι δύσκολο να βρούμε μια μέρα που θα βολεύει τους πιο πολλούς τουλάχιστον και φυσικά ένα μέσο μέρος μιας και δεν είμαστε όλοι από Αθήνα.

----------


## stavros414

Ας ξεκινήσει να γίνει μία συνάντηση στην Αθήνα, όσοι μπορούν να έρθουν και ας γίνει μια συνάντηση μελών στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα ας πούμε. Ας οριστούν κάποιοι υπεύθυνοι οργάνωσης, σε Αθήνα και Βόρεια Ελλάδα, δεν ξέρω μια ιδέα λέω, να υπάρξει κάποιος συντονισμός...

----------


## stendor

καλή ιδέα!

----------


## NUKE

Ας σκεφτουν οι συντονιστες και ας μας πουν ενα μερος.Ειμαστε ομως πολλα ατομα.Καλητερα παντως σαβατοκυριακο και καπου που να εχουν ολοι προσβαση.Πολυ καλη ιδεα παντως.

----------


## MAKHS

Ας πουμε καπου εκει στην αρχη της Αλεξανδρας ωστε να μπορουν να μετακινηθουνε ολοι?Ημερα Σαβατο? και ωρα μεσημεριανη προς απογευματινο καφε?Οποιος εριξε την ιδεα ας  αποφασισει και ας το πει.Παντως εγω περιπου στις 5 το απογευμα πινω τον καφε μου...Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## gsmaster

Οι των Αθηνών και περιχώρων ας αναφερθούν εδώ, και οι της βόρειας Ελλάδας εδώ για συνάντηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη...

----------


## Vir

μεσα κ εγω, για α8ηνα εεε

----------


## moutoulos

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 
 Αν και ειμαι απο ΠΑΤΡΑ θα προσπαθησω να συναντηθουμε ΑΘΗΝΑ .
Κανονιζουμε ημερ/νια και βλεπουμε  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## NUKE

Εγω μεσα ειμαι.Αλλα να κανονησουμε στα σιγουρα ωρα και τοποθεσια.

----------


## stavros414

Λοιπόν, προτείνω κοντά σε σταθμό ΜΕΤΡΟ για να υπάρχει εύκολη πρόσβαση για πολλούς, ημέρα Σάββατο ώρα 6 το απόγευμα. Τι λέτε για *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 12 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 6μμ* στον σταθμό *ΜΟΝΑΣΤΗΡΑΚΙ* για να πάμε για καφέ κοντά πούχει αρκετές καφετέριες ? Αν συμφωνηθεί θα πρέπει να μπεί κεντρική ανακοίνωση στη σελίδα του Site.

----------


## gRooV

Τα κανονίσατε όλα βλέπω!!  :Smile:  Μέσα και εγώ. Ας συναντηθούμε στο Θησείο γιατί είναι πιο μακρυά από το Μοναστηράκι οι καφετέριες.

----------


## kostas30

και εγω μεσα  εκτος  απροοπτου.

----------


## MAKHS

και εγω μεσα  εκτος  απροοπτου.Αλλα εκεινη την ωρα θα βρουμε εκει μερος? αφου θα ειναι και ωρα σαβατιατικης εξοδου?μηπως πρεπει να γινει πιο νωρις το μεσημερι προς απογευμα?

----------


## NUKE

και εγω μεσα.

----------


## gRooV

Συμφωνώ, οπότε προτείνω πιο ολοκληρωμένα *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 12 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 4μμ* στον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό *ΘΗΣΕΙΟ*.

----------


## stavros414

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ!

----------


## leosedf

Δε σας παίζω

----------


## NUKE

Ας το βαλετε στην κεντρικη σελιδα σαν ειδηση για να το δουν ολοι.


*ΜΑΚΗ* αν ερθεις και εσυ φερε τα χαρτια να μου τα δωσεις για να τα σκαναρω

----------


## MHTSOS

Όχι ρε γαμώτο. Δεν μπορώ να έρθω είμαι στρατό. Κάντε το στις 24 που απολύομαι. 21 ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## D-NAME

Παιδια αν ηταν 6:15 Στο θυσιο ειμαι μεσα. 6:00 σχολαω Απο την δούλεια το αλλο Σαββατο.

----------


## gsmaster

> Παιδια αν ηταν 6:15 Στο θυσιο ειμαι μεσα. 6:00 σχολαω Απο την δούλεια το αλλο Σαββατο.



Εντάξει μην αγχώνεσαι μπορείς να τους βρείς και μετά εκεί που θα πάνε   :Wink:

----------


## stavros414

Πολύ σωστά, θα πίνουμε ακόμα το φραπεδάκι μας.  :Wink:

----------


## stendor

υπάρχει υπ'όψην κάποιο καφέ; θα σκάσουμε όλοι με τριαντάφυλλο στο χέρι για να γνωρίσει ο ένας τον άλλον;

----------


## stavros414

Καλά, όλο και κάποιο καφενείο θα βρούμε ή το πολύ - πολύ νά πάρουμε κανένα Fiesta από το περίπτερο !

----------


## stavros414

Ti τριαντάφυλλα και αηδίες ! Εγώ θα κρατάω ένα δίπολο ή άντε καμιά λάμπα 6146....

----------


## D-NAME

OK παιδια. Μεσα. Αρκει να κατσετε κ κανα 2 ωρο μετα. Μην φυγεται αμεσως. θελω πολυ να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα. Εγω θα κραταω μια λαμπα υπεριοδους ακτινοβολιας.   :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

Εγω θα κουβαλαω μια υδροψυκτη  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Σκέψη:   :Ψώνιο:   :Ψώνιο:

----------


## D-NAME

Ετσι Κωστα.

Εγω πατνος περα απο την πλάκα λεω να εχουμε στο χερι ενα χαρτακι που να γραφει hlektronika.gr
θα φανει λιγο σαν διαφημιση αλλα δεν πιστευω να πηραζει κανεναν. 
Τα Τριανταφιλα κοστιζουν. Ας εχουμε κ λιγο "Φοιτιτικο πνευμα" (τζαπαντζης δηλαδη).

----------


## stavros414

Εγώ λέω να υπάρξει ένας συντονιστής που θα δώσει το κινητό του τηλέφωνο και έτσι όποιος φτάνει θα χτυπάει "σύρμα" και θα τους μαζέψει όλους ! Έτσι αν κάποιος αργοπορήσει και γνωρίζει το κινητό του συντόνιστή τον καλεί και του λέει σε ποια καφετέρια είναι μαζεμένοι.    :Wink:

----------


## gRooV

> Εγώ λέω να υπάρξει ένας συντονιστής που θα δώσει το κινητό του τηλέφωνο και έτσι όποιος φτάνει θα χτυπάει "σύρμα" και θα τους μαζέψει όλους ! Έτσι αν κάποιος αργοπορήσει και γνωρίζει το κινητό του συντόνιστή τον καλεί και του λέει σε ποια καφετέρια είναι μαζεμένοι.



Σωστός, θα σας δώσω τον αριθμό μου μία μέρα πριν την συνάντηση.

----------


## MAKHS

Ολα πολυ καλα,αλλα εαν καποιος βρεθει προς την περιοχη ας τσεκαρει καμια καφετερια που να εχει παταρι η καποιον χωρο που να σηκωνει τοσα ατομα.( να πουμε 20? και οι τυχον περιεργοι?!!!).Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μην ψαχνουμε εκεινη την ωρα(οχι οτι δεν θα εχει πλακα ενα μπουλουκι!!!!)...Οταν ειχα παραβρεθει το 1980 σε συναντηση τοτε "Ραδιοπειρατων" εκτος απο εμας περιπου 20 ατομα ηταν και 4 περιεργοι!!! Το 1990 σε παρομοια συναντηση 7 αδειουχων ραδιοερασιτεχνων ο σερβιτορος  προβληματισθηκε με τα φορητα Γουοκι-Τοκι που κρατουσαμε και θεωρησε σωστο να ενημερωσει αρμοδίως..με αποτελεσμα σε λιγη ωρα να γινουμε  10...Καλο σαβατοκυριακο.

----------


## stavros414

Μακάρι να μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος, θάχει περισσότερο νταβαντούρι ! Ας το ελπίσουμε λοιπόν. Και αν όντως είμαστε πολλοί αυτοί που θα μαζευτούμε έχω την *μεγάλη ιδέα* για το μετά : Νοικιάζουμε ένα πουλμανάκι και αρχίζουμε εξορμήσεις και γνωριμίες με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη σε όλη την Ελλάδα ! Με αρχή την Θεσσαλονίκη ! Αλλά ένα πράγμα με στενοχωρεί : Γιατί πολλοί φίλοι, δεν αναφέρουν την περιοχή τους ή δηλώνουν παραπλανητική περιοχή. Τι φοβούνται?? Καλό για το site θα ήταν να υπήρχε μια πλήρης καταγραφή των μελών του και από ποιά πραγματικά περιοχή είναι. Δεν νομίζω να συντρέχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας από ανθρώπους εδώ μέσα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω. Στην συνάντηση που θα πραγματοποιήσουμε θα σας πω αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες ιδέες με μοναδικό στόχο και κεντρικό πυρήνα αυτό που όλοι αγαπάμε εδώ μέσα: τα ηλεκτρονικά, τις εκπομπές, τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Αυτό θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε όλοι , νάχουμε ιδέες και να τις καταθέσουμε στην πρώτη συνάντηση. Και πιστεύω να μαζευτεί αρκετός κόσμος για να είναι επιτυχημένη η συνάντηση αυτή.
Μην βρείτε δικαιολογίες ότι κάτι προέκυψε και δεν μπορέσατε να έρθετε. Γι αυτό εξάλλου ανακοινώθηκε τόσες μέρες πρίν.

----------


## stendor

συμφωνώ με τον σταύρο. η αρχή είναι δύσκολη. εξάλου με αυτά τα δαιμονικά μηχανήματα αποκαταστάθηκε η ανθρώπινη επικοινωνία και καταστράφηκε η ανθρώπινη επαφή. εγώ παρότι έχω συνάντηση στο ανοικτό πανεπιστήμιο θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω. είναι καλή περίπτωση. ακόμα και η πανελλαδική επαφή δια ζώσης δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα.

----------


## NUKE

Τελικα για να καταλαβω, κανονισαμε για αυριο Σαββατο 5 Φεβρουαριου ωρα 4:00μμ στο σταθμο του Θησειου?

----------


## moutoulos

> Τελικα για να καταλαβω, κανονισαμε για αυριο Σαββατο 5 Φεβρουαριου ωρα 4:00μμ στο σταθμο του Θησειου?





ΑΥΡΙΟ??? δηλαδη σημερα ...και εγω ειμαι ΠΑΤΡΑ ακομα και γραφω μηνυμα  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  
 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  
Ηρεμησε.. εγω καταλαβα Σαββατο 12 Φεβρουαριου ωρα 18:00 στο σταθμο του Θησειου!!.



Ειναι ετσι  ή  ειμαι και εγω λαθος??.

----------


## MAKHS

Συμφωνώ, οπότε προτείνω πιο ολοκληρωμένα *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 12 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 4μμ* στον ηλεκτρικό σταθμό [b]ΘΗΣΕΙΟ



καλημερα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι οπως παραπανω

----------


## radioamateur

Θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το ακριβές σημείο συνάντησης όπως έπίσης να διευκρινιστεί ότι η ημερομηνία *12η Φεβρουαριού 2005* είναι οριστική ημερομηνια συναντησης.

Ευχαριστώ και συγχαρητήρια στα μέλη και στους ιδιοκτητες του δικτυακού τοπου για την πρωτοβουλία τους!

----------


## stavros414

Ναι ρε παιδιά είπαμε : *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 12 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 4 μμ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ "ΘΗΣΕΙΟ"* ΟΚ?

----------


## D-NAME

Οχι 4 ρε παιδια. Καν'τε το 6.

----------


## fondas17

Αν καταφερω να ερθω θα κραταω εναν   :Arrow:   Τ.Ε. 471(χουμορ)  :Very Happy:

----------


## stavros414

Καλημέρα !
Αύριο έφτασε η μεγάλη μέρα της 1ης συνάντησης. Το ξεχάσατε ? Για να δούμε ποιοί θάρθουν αύριο.
Παρακαλώ τον *Groov* να το βάλει στην αρχική σελίδα έντονα να φαίνετε και να δώσει το κινητό τηλέφωνο, όπως είχε πεί για τον συντονισμό της συνάντησης.  :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

για να δουμε 4 00 καλα ειναι.

----------


## stavros414

δεν βλέπω ανταπόκριση...

----------


## gRooV

Λοιπόν, 6942829*** αν χρειαστείτε κάτι σχετικά με την συνάντηση αύριο!!

----------


## MAKHS

Αρα αυριο τον απογευματινο καφε θα τον πιουμε στο θησειο?Παντως εγω θα κραταω ενα φακελο με σχεδια κατασκευων για να τα δωσω για δημοσιευση.....Καλο σαβατοκυριακο.

----------


## D-NAME

Eγω παιδια δυστιχος δεν θα ερθω. Δεν προλαβαινω. Στην δευτερη θα τα πουμε ελπιζω.

----------


## kostas30

Εγω παιδια θα ερθω παντος αλλα θα ερθω με λεωφορειο μπορει να αργησω κανα 5-10λεπτο.

----------


## fry

Καλα να περασετε. Και να μας πειτε πως περασατε. fry απο Θεσ/νικη.  :Cool:

----------


## moutoulos

:Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  
Αν και κανονιζα να ερθω, .... τελικα δεν μου βγηκε  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Βλεπετε ανειλημμένες υποχρεώσεις, συν οτι ειμαι απο Πατρα, συν παντρεμενος  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  , δυσκολα εμποδια.
Τελος παντων στην επομενη ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ!!.  Εφοσον θα γινουν ΑΘΗΝΑ και  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, καντε και μια στην ΠΑΤΡΑ, 
 απ'οτι εχω δει πρεπει να ειμαστε γυρω στα 8 ατομα απο Πατρα.

Βγαλτε και φωτο να σας δουμε και εμεις οι εξ'αποστασεως

----------


## electron

Κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι κι γω εκεί  :frown:  Ελπίζω να μας δείξετε και καμια φωτογραφία από την συνάντιση.Εκτός από Πάτρα αν σας φέρει ο δρόμος προς Χαλκίδα θα χαρώ να τα πούμε.

----------


## moutoulos

:Idea:   Προτεινω να βαλουμε ολοι τα ''μουτρα'' μας σαν avatar  :Exclamation:  
Ετσι να βλεπουμε με ποιον μιλαμε!!.  (δεν συνηθιζεται βεβαια στα forum, αλλα λεμε τωρα)
Εγω παντως ειμαι 'γραμμενος'  σε περιπου δωδεκα  forums,  και σε ολα εχω τα μουτρα μου  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 




 :Embarassed:  Ασχετο βεβαια με το θεμα!!.

----------


## stendor

ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα αλλά είναι μια καλή ιδέα που μπορεί να επαναληφθεί.

----------


## gRooV

Μπορώ να πω ότι η συνάντηση κύλησε υπό εξαιρετικές συνθήκες και ήταν πλούσια σε θεματολογία και προσωπικότητες, αν και είμασταν μόλις 6 άτομα. Αδικαιολόγητα απών....

*Vir*
*moutoulos* (δικαιολογημένος κάπως λόγω απόστασης)
*stendor*
*D-NAME* (κάτσαμε μέχρι τις 6.30)
*radioamateur*
*fontas17*
*ptisi110* (μην ξεχνιόμαστε)

Για αυτόν τον λόγο φωτογραφίες δεν θα δείτε που να σκάσετε!! :P   :Laughing:

----------


## moutoulos

> Μπορώ να πω ότι η συνάντηση κύλησε υπό εξαιρετικές συνθήκες και ήταν πλούσια σε θεματολογία και προσωπικότητες, αν και είμασταν μόλις 6 άτομα. Αδικαιολόγητα απών....
> 
> *Vir*
> *moutoulos* (δικαιολογημένος κάπως λόγω απόστασης)
> *stendor*
> *D-NAME* (κάτσαμε μέχρι τις 6.30)
> *radioamateur*
> *fontas17*
> *ptisi110* (μην ξεχνιόμαστε)
> ...




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 :Idea:  Θαναση πες μας τουλαχιστον ποιοι ηταν, αφου δεν εχει φωτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Killo_Watt

> αν και είμασταν μόλις 6 άτομα.



Μόνο εγώ περίμενα καμία τριανταριά και με τίποτα κάτω από δέκα δεκαπέντε.

Στην επόμενη θα έρθω και εγώ

----------


## gRooV

Είμασταν... ο MAKHS, o kostas30, o stavros, ο NUKE, ένας φίλος μου και εγώ.

----------


## moutoulos

TNKS  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## MHTSOS

Εγώ δικαιολογούμαι γιατί είμαι φαντάρος..... Σήμερα πήρα άδεια απολύσεως. ΧΕΧΕ.... ΛΕΛΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

> Εγώ δικαιολογούμαι γιατί είμαι φαντάρος..... Σήμερα πήρα άδεια απολύσεως. ΧΕΧΕ.... ΛΕΛΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Καλος Πολιτης

----------


## D-NAME

gRooV Εγω θα ερχομουνα 6:15 για να φυγω στις 6:30???

Ασε που ειχα αδια απο την δουλεια την αλλη εβδομαδα κ την Κυριακη χαραμα (8:00) θα εφευγα, κ επρεπε να ετιμασω τα πραγματα.

----------


## D-NAME

Ρε παιδια ισχυει για την Κυριακη???? Και αν ναι που???

----------


## gRooV

> Η συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα γίνει:
> Κυριακή 27 Φεβρουαρίου στις 4:00μμ Στην Καμάρα



To κλειδώνω για να μην υπάρχουν παρόμοιες παρεξηγήσεις.

----------

